# OLYMPIC 3DE SJ thread 2 *commentary only*



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

OK, just talk about the SJing!


----------



## wizoz (12 August 2008)

Thanks Weezy, was doing my head in trying to work and read through that thread at the same time!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Sadly 3 down there 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Cocked up the last line, horse looked tired. (Niall Griffin)


----------



## Vix1978 (12 August 2008)

Please!!!!
I need to know what's happening and non of the stupid work computers will give access to any sort of video streaming


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Karen O'Connor in now


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

2 fence down, rapped 3rd, clear through the triple


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Still clear into last line, which she clears, so 4faults/


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

and a time fault!


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

Oooh not many off Daisy then please keep commentary up


----------



## muffinino (12 August 2008)

Thanks Weezy. I got all excited and was going to sneak off to watch the jumping upstairs then found out it ain't on yet! Driving work colleagues to distraction now.


----------



## wizoz (12 August 2008)

What's happening??


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

How many til Daisy? I need to look busy at work some of the time!!


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

prob 1 and half now


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Nice round there, 2 down which were lazy poles with front legs - Heelan Tompkins NZL


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Daisy is next


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

it was karen NZ italy then Daisy


----------



## Rachntabby (12 August 2008)

daisy is next after the italian


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Bollox missed who this was


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Oh here's the Chav horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I do like it's colouring though


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

It is the rider from Italy.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Ohh yes it is chavvy horse!  Jumping VERY nicely, clear so far


----------



## Rachntabby (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Bollox missed who this was 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
stefano breccial...... cant spell his last name


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Alot having 3rd to last fence down, this guy included!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

DAIIISYYY


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Coming down the last line, clears it and finishes with just one down.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Sadly hit the first in the final line, good round for 4 faults

BBC IS ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## librauk (12 August 2008)

it's nice to see the crowd, very supportive of everyone, Lots of cheering &amp; clapping


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

DAISY AND SPRING ALONG NOW


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Daisy's on now.


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

Weezy?????


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Daisy Dick and Spring along on course.


----------



## Penguinboots (12 August 2008)

c'mon daisy!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Jumped the first three clear and well.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Daisy jumping well and quietly, needs to watch time, 1 down now


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

tucker cursed her then


----------



## wizoz (12 August 2008)

Fence by fence Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Weaved a little coming into the triple but clears it, still clear.


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Bugger, one down so far...


----------



## Rachntabby (12 August 2008)

noooooooo


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

bollocks


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

GUtted Daisy had 1 down so far


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Into last line, first down


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Had a fence down at the green fence. Poor Daisy.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

oh well. 2nd horse home safe and sound


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

11 Pens for daisy.


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

Daisy 2 down and 4 time


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

First fence down going into the triple, finishes with two fences down.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

just remeber if any of teh others has a disaster these scores may count


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

never hit the refresh button so much


----------



## Rachntabby (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
bollocks 

[/ QUOTE ]
just what i said
out loud my mum wasnt impressed


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Weezy, I think your watching it 'more live' than I am! You posted before it happened onmy screen!


----------



## Eira (12 August 2008)

11 faults


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

blimey she was lucky not to rake that 3rd part of the triple out!


----------



## wizoz (12 August 2008)

Oh god, I so hope we can hang on to a medal.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

My TV has died argh


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

God that was tense....its going to be way worse with others!!!!!!!!
Is there a running order somewhere so i can follow when their in?? WFP next brit?


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I know I'm a numpty for asking but is the running order still the same as dres and xc?


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

damn she was clear.


----------



## Lea789 (12 August 2008)

Sonja Johnson now, clear so far


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

9 before WFP then do i do some work or make a brew????????


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

wel that was never going to touch one was it


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Sonja went clear, well done!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Aussie rider clear. Poop.


----------



## Rachntabby (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
God that was tense....its going to be way worse with others!!!!!!!!
Is there a running order somewhere so i can follow when their in?? WFP next brit? 

[/ QUOTE ]




http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/INF/EQ/C51CG/EQX003201.shtml#EQX003201


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Told you I liked that horse....now who fancies helping me steal it


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Lovely browband on the horse from Australia, coming down the last line and that is a clear for Sonja Johnson, Australia.


----------



## Penguinboots (12 August 2008)

1st clear??


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

running order

http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/INF/EQ/C51CG/EQX003201.shtml#EQX003201


----------



## somethingorother (12 August 2008)

The aussies are really doing well this comp for some reason i dont think about them as being great at eventing but i know im very wrong!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Awww, she just gave him a big hug!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Back on computer coverage now


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

i thought this horse was chav pony because he had the nice tail?
and neone thinking of doing work after WFP ... dont! how often do u get to c the olympics?!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Frank Ostholt on course now, comes to the first, clear.


----------



## smallbutgreat (12 August 2008)

Thanks so much all ... am loving this thread, although getting odd looks from across the room!


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

Im guessing Sonja just had the first clear round!! Well ridden but come on GB!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Jumps the second, third all clear.


----------



## stencilface (12 August 2008)

Well ridden that lady sonja


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Jumps the fourth and the triple clear, going well.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

And I am back.


Frank jumping nicely, last line, clear


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

An he is clear...not looking good for Britain


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

this horse can JUMP!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Jumps the narrow vertical and the green fences well, then the chinese writing fence well, clear so far.


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
1st clear?? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Nope, 3 other riders had a clear round.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

bollocks again


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

All I've managed to find on BBC is live audio coverage on BBC R5 LIVE - interview with daisy now channel 705 on Freeview


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Comes into the last line and all clear, CLEAR ROUND for Frank.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Frank Clear for Germany.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Brazil, on the nice grey - jumping nicely to begin with


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

golly frank went clear too!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Jefferson M from Brazil on course now, clear so far.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Geoff curran now. ooops sorry no thats rubbish!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

i am still watching on the bejing channel http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/ when you get there on the little boxes click on live 02


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Long route to style and clears it - nice SJ rider and horse is jumping well - ooops planks have gone


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Jumps the first triple clear. Jumps the narrow vertical well. Still clear.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Down final line, clear - 4 penalties


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

woohoo one down!! Oops...lol


----------



## Lea789 (12 August 2008)

one down now - lovely horse!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

rapped the chines writing fence and had a plank down at the wavy vertical, one fence down coming into the last line. Finishes with one down,


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Canada - SElina O'Hanlon


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Geoff's after Selena...


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

I am slow, never realised you had started a new thread, I was all alone.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Jefferson did jump a stonking round for Brazil, I am impressed!

Selina still clear


----------



## hotellie (12 August 2008)

its not looking good for GB come on Germans, Australians and Italians knock some down!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Green oxer comes down for Selina, over the planks OK though


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

One down so far for Selena.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

1st down AGAIN in the final line, and the last.  12 faults.


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

12 PENS


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Had the same fence down as Daisy, 4 penalties on the board.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

that last line was ridden badly she killed the canter hence having 2 down on that line!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

I think we need to start blowing fences down otherwise we are going to be in the doo doo LOL!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Selena finishs with 3 down.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I just realised I am really behind here. She has just finished.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Geoff Curran now


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

COME ON GEOFF!


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

12  pens for Canada


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

I'm amazed by how you guys can watch and read and type! LOL!

The jumps are very challenging I'm impressed - Loving this big Irish horse!
Kate x


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

oh dear i need a wee


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Hugs the computer stream is slightly behind isn't it - I was perplexed by that too!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I'm finding it hard to switch between the two websites so I'll catch up with you guys when BBC show it(if it's live on there that is!)


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

love this horse


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Geoff jumping REALLY nicely, picking front legs up in an unconventional style but it works!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Coming to the final line...

Steadies right down and it works, clear through there - 2 time pens


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm finding it hard to switch between the two websites so I'll catch up with you guys when BBC show it(if it's live on there that is!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Im watching it on BBCi now


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

He's super isn't he Lucretia?


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Geoff curran clear with 2 time pens


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

Nice round - lovely big jump! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





BTW It's on bbc now and bbc is about 30secs infront of the online site
Kate x


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

2 time penaltys...well done!!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

castlemouse must now calm down


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

WOOHOO! Well done Geoff! Clear round but with 2 time penalties.


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

This horse is such a beast isn't he (in a good way) riding so wel, such a shame he had the 2 time pens though.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

In comes Becky Holder for USA


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Weezy, where are you watching it?


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Where is it on BBCi Hen?


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

i wonder if this rider wiill replay how she rode at the dragons yesterday, taking one more pull than nec...
note AT comment by tucker!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Becky Holder now... One down already....


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

And another mention about Amy's fall...

3rd goes, clipsd 4th but stays, clear through combination


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Where is it on BBCi Hen? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not sure, I just pressed the red button and it was on screen one.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Clear still


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Final line - first comes down AGAIN!

8 faults


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

this little grey likes long ones!!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

And another, 8 faults for Becky Holder


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Think I have different BBCi to you lot


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Weezy, where are you watching it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

BBC!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I'm finding it hard to switch between the two websites so I'll catch up with you guys when BBC show it(if it's live on there that is!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Im watching it on BBCi now 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is just swimming for me.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Its the 8 year old grey, with Dag Albert


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Argh this is annoying me now on my tv it isn't on BB1/2 or the interactive channels (301 and 302)


----------



## wizoz (12 August 2008)

How long before Willy?


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Dag Albert now


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Dag on his gorgeous 8yo grey now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  clear so far


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Please can someone say which channel??


----------



## Starbucks (12 August 2008)

Weezy will you give me a quick summary pls????  i'm at work and busy and confused!!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

BBC1 then press the red button and choose Olympics and there you go.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

who was the horse that was operated on?
this 8 year old is still wobbling his head from side to side


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

Toddy italy then WFP


----------



## flyingfeet (12 August 2008)

PLease can someone post a working link - I'm watching swimming!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Rattled one, but going clear so far...


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

STARBUCKS - http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/INF/EQ/C73CF/EQX003201.shtml#EQX003201


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Toddy after this swedish guy.


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

I am watching BBC 1.

Cant believe this horse is only 8!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

bbc1 Interactive is where im watching it now!


----------



## Rachntabby (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Think I have different BBCi to you lot 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
and me  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 its tennis or swimming or boxing on mine


----------



## Bounty (12 August 2008)

CSJ - click on channel Live02


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

Ah i've lost it....it not on iplayer


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Argh this is annoying me now on my tv it isn't on BB1/2 or the interactive channels (301 and 302) 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I have 6 BBCi channels, but not sure what channels they would be under, they are just on the red button for me!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

what a horse


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I have swimming, tennis, weighlifting and boxing


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PLease can someone post a working link - I'm watching swimming! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Choose LIVE 02 if you are watching online eurovision CSJ!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

CLEAR for Dag Albert! What a horse


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

swede clear!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

FANTASTIC clear - chanced the last, great round and wonderful horse!


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

SJ doesn't come up as a choice under the Olmpics bit


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

BBC have just changed the listings to say it's on at 1345.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Yes, got the footage finally! THANK YOU LORD....I don't believe in god, never have, but by god I love you right now!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

What a fab horse! 8 years old amazing!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Toddy in now


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Toddy time!


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

Toddy on!!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

we could do without sweden having any more clears as well


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Teddy is now on course with Gandalf. Jumping clear so far, through the triple clear.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Gandalf being a bit cheeky!  Good SJ so far


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

What a super 8 year old AND he's Irish bred


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Shivers up my spine watching them through the tripple!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

toddy is just perfect


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Just in from work gang, what have a missed?


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

you would like to think he could jump clear plympic showjumper nd all....


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

this is killing me, but thanks everyone


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Gandalf still looking good - final line...

clear!  1 time


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Coming down the final line, still clear and finishes with just one time fault.

WELL DONE TODDY.


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

clear for toddy but with 1 time fault


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

1 time pen for Toddy! Lovely round!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

toddy 1pen


----------



## Penguinboots (12 August 2008)

BBC 1 in a sec for me!!!


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (12 August 2008)

WOOOOO HOOOOOO so SOOOOOOOON


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

1 Time penalty for Toddy!! WEll done!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Toddy clear with 1 time penalty.


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

HOW MANY AWESOME GREYS?!!


----------



## flyingfeet (12 August 2008)

I need a link - I was on BBC website and everyone else seems to charge
Help me please


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

well that should put him well up there


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Vittoria - COME ON (mind knock some down for Team GB!)


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just in from work gang, what have a missed? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sharon and Daisy both had a fence down.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

yey toddy might buy some more horses!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

My OH is obsessed with Gandalf, will not shut up about wanting a grey pony to call Gandalf! He just asked me how much I though Gandalf was worth! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It's Rock Model, would love them to do well, but also don't want them to for GB!!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Oh I love this horse - Rock Model in now


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

lets hope this one has at least one


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

looks like it's coming on bbc1 now


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

She is jumping VERY nicely - eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

Anyone else willing fences to drop??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




If she goes clear it'll not help us at all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

That round from Toddy was super, shame about the time.
Grr having to put a new freeveiw box in to watch it on tv.
Will is on after this bay


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

I love Rock Model...


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Final line, oh shite, clear 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  But YAY for Vittoria!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

brilliant round though well done to her


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Clear for Vittoria!


----------



## saskia295 (12 August 2008)

I was watching on eurovision but it's not working now (live 02) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 has something gone wrong or is it my work comp???

HELP!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

WOW! Awesome clear round!!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Dammit, she went clear!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

clear...this is not helping britain at all


----------



## SilverSkye (12 August 2008)

Fantastic round and a lovely rider but i was hoping she'd get a few down!!


----------



## wizoz (12 August 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, its now on instead of the Fecking swimming


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Well ridden


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

What a round!


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

wow that was quick clear from Vittoria!! (sp)


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Willy time


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

Bugger...

Massive jump on that italian horse though -  Come on WFP!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone else willing fences to drop??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




If she goes clear it'll not help us at all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x 

[/ QUOTE ]


I am half trying to BLOW them down.....Doesn't seem to be working


----------



## GinaB (12 August 2008)

On BBC1 now


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

COME ON WILLLIAM!! Oh my nerves...


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

William's on now...


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

i cant watch


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

WFP, come on Ed!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Deep into 1 but clear...

Over 2, over 3 clear


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

WFP on course now, clear so far.

wraps the vertical but clear through the first triple.


----------



## SilverSkye (12 August 2008)

COME ON WILLIAM!!!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Come on William...


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

wrapped 4, but fine, through combi

style - clear

over green oxer


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

nooooo


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

claire balding is getting her facts wrong...


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

white oxer clear, planks bloody fell


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

aarrgghhh


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

Noo!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Come on WFP.....I am very nervous and can barely watch
gah the planks are down


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

The SJ coverage has started on BBC1 now, but they're busy giving interviews with the riders and not showing the coverage unfortunately


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Final line - clear


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

One down so far...


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

Aaagggh
Wish these commentaters would shut the f*ck up!!
They are cursing him!!!
Kate x


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

god i have to pee now i nearly wet myself in that round


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

i rest my case


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Has the wavy pank vertical down, that means all three british rifders have had at least one down, this is not going well.

Down the final vertical, clear through that and inside the time. So that is just one down.


NOT GOOD.


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

4 for William. Jeez, I am tingling with nerves all over watching that....


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

anopther down for GB


----------



## Amymay (12 August 2008)

I AM NOT DOING ANY WORK!!!!!

THIS IS SOOOO EXCITING.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

SUCH a shame about the planks, he argued going all the way in unfortunately 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Right I need a cigarette, someone else commentate for a while LOL!


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

4!! OMG!! Ive bitten all my nails and jusrt hurt my foot stamping the floor!!


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

WFP 1 down


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Lucinda Fredericks and Headley Brittania on course now.


----------



## Bounty (12 August 2008)

Saskia, it times out after 20mins, reclick play 
	
	
		
		
	


	





CSJ - http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/, channel live02,  but use IE and not firefox!


----------



## Penguinboots (12 August 2008)

4 pens for william


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Karin Donckers now - is that right?


----------



## gummybear (12 August 2008)

William F-P has just had 1 fence down - now on 64.20 penalties


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

go britnney


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

oohh keep us upto date on brit


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Lucinda VERY lucky over the green oxer!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Lucinda clear so far


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

Lucinda and Brit are jumping a faultless round - 
Kate x


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

i love the way lucinda talks to brit! its so cute


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Talk about commentators curse!!!! I could hardly watch!


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

blloody disconnected for lucinda!!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

she will have time faults at this rte


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Personally I think team GB are buggered


----------



## SilverSkye (12 August 2008)

Brit really is a cracking little mare she is sooooo athletic


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Little Brit - 2 time faults!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

2 time faults


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Comes down to the first vertical, clear through there.

Skews over the vertical and rattles the green oxer. Clears the wavy planks and a big jump over the parallel.

Comes down the final line, and she is clear BUT HAS TWO TIMEFAULTS.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Lucinda clear, 2 time


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Brit is such a little machine isn't she!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

she was never gonna have one down though was she really with the way that horse was jumping!


----------



## Bounty (12 August 2008)

LOVE this horse!!!
Am going to put a poster up in my little chessy mare's stable to inspire her!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Presuming it isn't live on BBC1 as Karin Dockers just rode


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Personally I think team GB are buggered 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Agreed


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

And it is raining again so have lost SKY again ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

To be honest folks, I am not going to be betting on GB coming home with anything


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

brit clear 2 time


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

If brits get bronze it will be a miracle at this rate!
Right the germans need some fences down, i would rather Australia win over germany


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

I know I'm screaming at the tv for them to shut up!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Lucinda really does take some fliyers with that little mare doesn't she! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

i think you are right weezy as tina is bound to have one


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

my god this little mare can jump


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

bbc footage is not live PBD


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Andreas now on course for Germany.


----------



## gummybear (12 August 2008)

William had 1 down - now on 64.20.  Lucinda Fredericks did a good clear round.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

HOLY CRAP we have major thunder!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Jumps the first triple clear. The only thing touching the fences is the horses tail.

Jumps the wavy planks, still clear.

Comes down the final line, CLEAR.


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

It's liek the germans and australian fences have been lowered as they are jumping so much better than our horses...


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Beautiful clear!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Germans are going to win.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

germany.....there is no showjumping substitute


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Poop.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Eric V from france on course, jumping clear so far.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Comes down to the first triple, clear through there.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Good luck vibes for the French, they need it


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
HOLY CRAP we have major thunder! 

[/ QUOTE ]

im jealous! been waiting for thunder for ages!


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

Of course the Germans will win! They only lost last Olympics due to rider error!! lol


----------



## LauraBR (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Germans are going to win. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree. Thoroughly well deserved though!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

I must say the horses are all jumping phenomenally well.  I think the course could be bigger, but I presume it is up to height?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Touches the green parallel but doesn't have it down.


Jumps the triple bar well.

CLEAR ROUND.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

love this froggie and they derserve some luck


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Good luck vibes for the French, they need it 

[/ QUOTE ]

We need them more though!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Goodness that French man nursed that horse through the final line!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

vival la francais thats one for black eventer


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

it didnt loook happy in its mouth though

hey its mr lardy lard


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

too many clears!! Oh god come on GB!! this is nerve wracking.!!!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Bloody hell he was lucky down that last line!!! (Sorry I am behind)


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I'm glad he's clear.

Jesterfaerie, we still have 5 riders to consider and didn't have a fall in the XC.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Its the chunky brazilian!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

The Brazilian looks a lot less hefty without his backprotector on!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Fat brazilian guy now.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Unfortunately the Brazilian is taking a lot of poles, 3 down so far


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

This Brazilian horse is very spooky - it's looking at every fence - Didn't think he'd get it over the first fence! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

sound!!! 
omg this guy cant ride


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Oh dear, they are all falling now - 6 down


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

And another - 35 penalties in all!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

One fence down for the Brazilian.


First and third fences down in the first triple. Three fences so far.

Now had a fence down at the green parallel and now the round is starting to go wrong. Poles falling.

Coming down the final line, had the second down and finished with a cricket score.


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

Don't be so negative everyone!!!!! I need to see a score board as i have no idea how many we can have and how many the Aus riders need to have!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm glad he's clear.

Jesterfaerie, we still have 5 riders to consider and didn't have a fall in the XC. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree but we are getting out arses kicked


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

We could have done with that being an Aussie or a German!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Sandra Donnelly on course now for canada.


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

Whens TIna??????


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

This canadian horse looks really difficult to ride - she looks to be struggling to get bend and flexion and everything! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Rubs the last but two fences down for the canadian.


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Whens TIna?????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The 6th one after this one (Sandra for Canada)


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

I wouldn't choose to SJ it!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
This canadian horse looks really difficult to ride - she looks to be struggling to get bend and flexion and everything! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x 

[/ QUOTE ]


I thought the horse was like a motorbike coming around some of those corners.


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

sorry cant do the maths but aus in front 188 then germ on 217.9, us on239.2 then italy 304.6 so still tight after 3 riders each, ob the best 2 rider scores to come


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

WFP on bbc1 now if anyone missed him


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Austin O'Connor now


----------



## mrussell (12 August 2008)

Lets not panic yet !Over night there were 6 poles between us and 4th place....  William has had 1, that leaves 5 for Mary and Tina by my reckoning.


----------



## muffinino (12 August 2008)

Damn! Am in work and just snuck upstairs to watch the tv only to find it's been taken away for repair! Thank god for you lot and the running commentary - thanks all round


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Come on Austin!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

clear for austin


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Austin comes down the final line, clear so so far and CLEAR.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

BBC have the cheek to say that they are showing the SJ live!!! Surely that's breach of something....


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

castle mouse needs to calm down again


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

YES! WELL DONE AUSTIN!


----------



## somethingorother (12 August 2008)

any more of ours coming up soon? need to get ready for work


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Yes that is dreadful


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
BBC have the cheek to say that they are showing the SJ live!!! Surely that's breach of something.... 

[/ QUOTE ]


lol


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

4 till Tina somethingorother


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

austin said he rode like crap lord knows what he thinks of ours then as he was clear


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Thanks for the update regarding how many poles in hand we have got...struggle to get my head round the scoring when they do not update us properly...anyone know how many poles the Auzzie/Germans have over us?


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

How many til Tina?? Can i go to the loo??


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

4 till tina


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

Austins round puts Ireland above Italy


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How many til Tina?? Can i go to the loo?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Depends on how long your planning to take!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Lets not panic yet !There are 6 poles between us and 4th place....  William has had 1, that leaves 5 for Mary and Tina by my reckoning. 

[/ QUOTE ]

There are more than that. We are on 239.2 after 3 riders and Italy are on 304.6


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Two fences down for America and Phillip Dutton.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

and a little closer to us then


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

But I'm watching it live on bbc - 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Has anyone else noticed that the pole really has been raised in terms of standards compared to Athens?  I thought the dressage standards were so much higher but the showjumping is going the same way (well.. team gb aside! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
Kate x


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How many til Tina?? Can i go to the loo?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

3 horses time - yes you have lots of time to go to the loo.


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

2 down for Goresbridge graduate Connaught and Phillip Dutton.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Sweden on course, Katrine and Pandora, clear so far.


Has a fence down, one so far.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

we dont need this going clear either


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

So is it Ireland we now have to watch for the bronze??


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Sodding BBC - we only just saw Brit and LF on BBC1 - we must be 30 min behind you lot


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
and a little closer to us then 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes but at 325.6


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
But I'm watching it live on bbc - 
	
	
		
		
	


	








[/ QUOTE ]

Who's in the rin on your bbc now then?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Clear through the first triple, just one fence down so far.

Touches the white chinese fence but still just one down so far.

Comes to the triple, good jump, still one down.

Comes to the final line and clear through that to finish with one fence down.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

just as well  it had one


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

In the ring now is Caroline Powell on Lenemore. The horse is looking well.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

yey caroline
hope she repeats her clear at badders (for her sake0


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

gurr just refreshed the stream instead of the forum!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

she put in a few extra strides then didnt she! riding a bit backwards!?


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

i made it back!! I love Lenamore.....


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

One down


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Ahh right, now we are live with Lenamore - god I love this horse!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Completely misjudges the brown vertical, takes out the top pole with the horses knees. One down so far.


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
So is it Ireland we now have to watch for the bronze?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

If Louise went clear they would finish on 267.1, so 6 jumps in hand


----------



## nic85 (12 August 2008)

BBC is now live!!


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

NZ Grey horse - don't know the name 
Kate x


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Another horse I love...


----------



## Starbucks (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 There are more than that. We are on 239.2 after 3 riders and Italy are on 304.6 


[/ QUOTE ] 

Whats the problems then??  Why is everyone stressing when it wasn't even their scores which were going to count anyway... am I missing something???


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Comes down the final line, one down so far and finishes with just the one.


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

just 4 no time


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

And we have LIVE on the BBC!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

haha caroline powell dismounts like ido! lol


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Naughty Caroline, dismounting that way


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Susanna Bordone on course now for Italy.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

oh god she missed at tghe first..


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

this one looks naughty


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

First fence down for Susanna.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I do like this girl and her horse but I just hope they don't go too well for GB!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

look at this girls silk peak flapping about lol


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

well thats a surprise you would expect ava to jump clear


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

yes, another pole in hand so far


----------



## Eira (12 August 2008)

WE ARE NOW LIVE ON THE BBC !! 

no more changing between eurosport and BBC


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Susanna has one down (Ita)


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

2 down LOL!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

oh dear


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

How many do we need Australia to have if we go clear both rounds?


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

two!! (not answering the above was updating current round - now more)


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Comes down the final line, one down so far and finishes with just the one. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That could make NZ dangerous


----------



## SilverSkye (12 August 2008)

The peak on her hat must be annoying her its annoying me!!


----------



## mrussell (12 August 2008)

Sorry DR SF, I editted my orig post to say "overnight" as Im stuck with the BBC coverage...

Cyberhorse,
there were 3 poles between us and Aus ...and ofcourse 4 poles behind Germany.... but Gawd knows where we are now !!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Is Scotty whistling??


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

last down and time faults - 16 faults.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Poor Susanna - but good for GB


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

16 faults for the italian rider, thats good for Britain


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

haha loved that comment about the peak, what a funny thing to notice! i think the commentators are about half a second infront of us judging by their comments about the last fence falling then!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Had her second fence down there, coming down to the white Chinese fence, jumps it, still two down.

Comes to the triple, clears it just and down the dinal triple and the last one goes. Finishes with three fences and four time faults.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

GOOOO TINA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

I FEEL SICK - Tina is on


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

tINA IN NOW!!!
Finally BBC is live.


----------



## Amymay (12 August 2008)

OK - Tina next!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

we need a good clear


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Heres tina!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Come on TINA!!!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Tina now...


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

OMG deep breath


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

*crosses everything for Tina*


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Go Tina! Go Frolic!


----------



## SilverSkye (12 August 2008)

Everything crossed and breath held come on Tina!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Clear so far


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Come onnnnnn Tina


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I can barely watch!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

scotty SHUTUP!!!


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

its live on bbc and bbci now..


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Scary through combi but clear - style clear - *breathe*


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Will Scotty keep quiet....its very nerve wracking this


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

I am beghinning to wonder if she will get time faults.


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Close there...


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Planks clear


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

She is giving him every chance...come on!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

Omg this is so nervewracking!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

FINAL LINE TO COME


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Yeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Tina Cook and Minor's frolic now on course. COME ON TINA.


Jumps the first clear, jumps the second and third clear.

Comes to the brown vertical and clears it. Comes down to the first triple and clear so far.

Comes to the black vertical, clear so far. Clear over the green oxer.

Clear over the wavy planks.


Comes to the triple bar, clear, and down to the final line COME ON.


CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

YES!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eira (12 August 2008)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

CLEAR


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

rah!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
Amazingly ridden!!!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Wahoooooooooooo! Clear!!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

YEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

wooooop


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

WOOOOOOOO!!!! Well done Tina!!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

WOOHOO!


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Woo hoo Tina and Miners Frolic!!!!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

That was a fantastic round for Tina, not bad for a reserve rider!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! GO TINA GO TINA!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

she's currently individual silver!


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY GO TINA CLEAR CLEAR CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sags_Deer (12 August 2008)

wahooo go Tina fab


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Lucretia - you can eat your words now


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I LOVE Minor's Frolic.


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

I am shaking, physically shaking from that!!


----------



## Amymay (12 August 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

Well done Tina!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I was watching through my hands!! What a great round though!!


----------



## H's mum (12 August 2008)

Well done Tina - she soooo deserved to jump round clear - she's ridden that horse to perfection! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

what does everyone think about them having to do a 2nd round/


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

As much as I love Ben and Clayton I do want them to have one down.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Clayton Fredericks on course now. Clear so far.#


Has a fence down, he has four faults!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

One down for clayton!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

I felt sick then, Mike Tucker said she was clear before she jumped the last, hopefully they are ahead otherwise he is tempting fate!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

wicked ben.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Does anyone reckon it's safe to go back to Firefox now?? Will BBC show all the way to the end?


----------



## Starbucks (12 August 2008)

Whhooooop!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

jules you just messed the page up!

Come on Clayton, knock more down!


----------



## dollyrocks02 (12 August 2008)

omg!! What a round!! She deserved that after the beautiful round they did yest!!! Woooo!!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

dont like the way ben along time jumps - has his head in the sky


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

4 for Clayton


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Continuing on, still with four faults.

Comes down to the triple, clear and now on to the final line. Finishes with four faults.


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Bugger, 4 only


----------



## wizoz (12 August 2008)

Bloody good girl and I think Miner's Frolick is going to be a Mega Super Star


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Same faults, exactly, as Tina!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

1 down for Clayton.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Same score as Tina Cook - 57.4!! Ooooh the plot thickens!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

haha i realised afterwards
sorry everyone, i was very excited (can i be excused because it WAS very exciting!! hehe)


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

He is now just ahead of Tina by going faster SJ


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

*send fall down pole* vibes


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

YYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Bloody good girl and I think Miner's Frolick is going to be a Mega Super Star 
	
	
		
		
	


	





























[/ QUOTE ]
So do I!


----------



## wizoz (12 August 2008)

Clayton finishes on the same score as Tina!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Ingrid on course now with her hair looking awfully messy, sorry just had to say.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

doesnt really matter which threee scores australia count or germany for that matter


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
jules you just messed the page up!



[/ QUOTE ]

was wondering what was going on. Thought IE was being an idiot!

Sort it out jules....you can go back and edit it.


----------



## dieseldog (12 August 2008)

4 faults for Clayton


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

brings us down to 201.5 with Mary to jump


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

They really need the last 3 down!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Planks go!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

They didn't touch that!!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 August 2008)

ONE DOWN!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
jules you just messed the page up!



[/ QUOTE ]

was wondering what was going on. Thought IE was being an idiot!

Sort it out jules....you can go back and edit it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

im not quite sure how, hang on


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Oh my... one down!!


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Im nervous waiting for Mary!!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ingrid on course now with her hair looking awfully messy, sorry just had to say. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It did in dreassage too!


Woohoo, she had one down!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Comes down the final line, just one so far and finishes with four.


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Bugger just one, on well one is better than nowt.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

done it! sorry all


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

OMG I'm STARVING!!!!


----------



## louisevictoria (12 August 2008)

whens Mary in ?


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Italy are, at present, 70 points behind us, we are 25 points behind 2nd.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I really hope Didi goes well


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

Whens mary??? I have a meeting in 15 mins......


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

So Looks like the Bronze is safe but we are not going to get anything higher team wise


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

love ths one to go clear but beter for mary if t doesnt


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Ingrid on course now with her hair looking awfully messy, sorry just had to say. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It did in dreassage too!


Woohoo, she had one down!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


You think she could make an effort.....


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

8 until Mary blondegirl


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

BREATHING BY TUCKER THERE!
this horsie dangles his legs


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Didier gets lucky, rubbing but nothing falling.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

gonna be time faults though...


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Is that horse in a snaffle with no martingale? So nice to see.


----------



## niaismyname (12 August 2008)

i think we've got the bronze, we're like 25 pens away from Germany.. and around about the same away from the country behind us.. USA?? i dunno i didnt look.


when is Mary going?


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Didier is going to be over the time - 3 time faults.  Tina has moved up a place.


----------



## louisevictoria (12 August 2008)

thank u 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - I was watching the live feed but just nearly got busted as I'm at work


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

59.8 for Didi!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

What an Olympics Tina is having.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i think we've got the bronze, we're like 25 pens away from Germany.. and around about the same away from the country behind us.. USA?? i dunno i didnt look.




[/ QUOTE ]

TAKE THAT BACK NOW!!!!! Don't you dare jinx us!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You think she could make an effort..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I know, I mean it's not like her riding more than makes up for the lack of turnout does it!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I really like Tina.


----------



## dieseldog (12 August 2008)

GB def got Bronze


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Nice little Tina interview with Claire Balding just then


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Happy that Tina moved up!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 7 (inc Brazilian in now) until mary!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

If I was at the Olympics and Clare baldy tried to interview me I would walk away


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
GB def got Bronze 

[/ QUOTE ]

yep


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I really like Tina. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was just thinking that, how lovely are all the British riders! Mary and Tina, couldn't have better ambassadors for the sport!
And as I said before Miners Frolic is a Henry, of course he's going to be good!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is that horse in a snaffle with no martingale? So nice to see. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agreed
all my horses jump without martingales and use snaffles. much prefer to use a different noseband than a stronger bit..cant stand people hacking around with a big bit


----------



## niaismyname (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i think we've got the bronze, we're like 25 pens away from Germany.. and around about the same away from the country behind us.. USA?? i dunno i didnt look.




[/ QUOTE ]

TAKE THAT BACK NOW!!!!! Don't you dare jinx us!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, sorry. but Germany and Australia are on top form, theyre all doing really well, we've only had one clear or so.. 
but i take it back. WE'RE GUNNA WIN GOLD.


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Well done to Brazil!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Lovely clear by the Brazilian...well done to them for completing as a team


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

as long as mary completes i didnt add it up counting daisy


----------



## dieseldog (12 August 2008)

http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/INF/EQ/C73CE/EQX403101.shtml#EQX403101

The best that italy can do is 218, NZ 214 - and our worst is 201


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If I was at the Olympics and Clare baldy tried to interview me I would walk away 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Why?  Clare is a really nice person!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

stil dont like this kyle man


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

HOw does the second round work them? I'm confused


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is that horse in a snaffle with no martingale? So nice to see. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agreed
all my horses jump without martingales and use snaffles. much prefer to use a different noseband than a stronger bit..cant stand people hacking around with a big bit 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh god, don't start that debate in here!!


----------



## TarrSteps (12 August 2008)

Scotty needs to be quiet . . .


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is that horse in a snaffle with no martingale? So nice to see. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agreed
all my horses jump without martingales and use snaffles. much prefer to use a different noseband than a stronger bit..cant stand people hacking around with a big bit 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh god, don't start that debate in here!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

oops, sorry


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

r we losing coverage after the last rider? (sorry to start tlking about coverage just want to know)


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Kyle PUT YOUR SHOULDERS BACK!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

have just noticed the ticker on the bottom saying they are going to the swimming again at 2.40pm. I do think that's really cheeky and I will be sending a disgruntled email to the BBC.


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Loved the way Tina said "bring it on"


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I love Claire Balding Tri_Konj 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Loved her Badminton interview with Zara


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

top 25 jump and their score is added to the one at the end of this round


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

but just a note - kyles horse is wearing a LOT of tack!


----------



## dieseldog (12 August 2008)

Can't win silver as the best GB can do is 177 and Aus the worst is 175


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

No Scotty need to shout louder when the Germans and Aussies are in and shut up when we are in!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




YOU READING THIS SCOTTY?


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Well you could, but I think there is a break anyway before the individuals, so all they would show is an empty stadium!


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (12 August 2008)

Come on louise !! 

Ah bugger !!


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

What do you think - Miners Frolic at the 2012??!!! far off I know but he is certainly showing he has what it takes to be the star.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I'm against racing so I HATE balding and think she has no place in SJ or eventing.....

But that's just my opinion and I don't want to start an argument in here.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

am so glad this one got there the owner is lovely


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

So are we happy with bronze?  I think behind Aus and Germany it is a very fair result


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Louise Lyons has a great position


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well you could, but I think there is a break anyway before the individuals, so all they would show is an empty stadium! 

[/ QUOTE ]

HAHA, didn't realise that!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm still emailing them though.


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
have just noticed the ticker on the bottom saying they are going to the swimming again at 2.40pm. I do think that's really cheeky and I will be sending a disgruntled email to the BBC. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hopefully that will be after the team competition is finished. There are only 7 more to jump and then there's a break before the second round of jumping


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

That was a whole lot of metal the Candanian horse had in - what bit was it?


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

well only if we are happy going down a place from the last one


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

weezy was that photo of u in the yellow field in horse magazine? (this might b stupid because theres also a picture of horse magazine, just interested!)


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm against racing so I HATE balding and think she has no place in SJ or eventing.....

But that's just my opinion and I don't want to start an argument in here. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You hate her because she commentates at the races?  My, that is rather strong!  FWIW I know her in RL and she really is one of the nicest people you could ever meet!


----------



## LauraBR (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
have just noticed the ticker on the bottom saying they are going to the swimming again at 2.40pm. I do think that's really cheeky and I will be sending a disgruntled email to the BBC. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Eh? Why is it cheeky? I'm sure there are just as many swimming fans waiting for that to come on as there were horsey fans wishing the badminton would hurry up and finish!?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





They can't possibly please everyone


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

ARGH!!! The Wirral is in Cheshire not Liverpool tucker!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Hell yeah!! I'm ecstatic with bronze in the team!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Just hope ours go well in the individual too


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
So are we happy with bronze?  I think behind Aus and Germany it is a very fair result 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes we should be happy - explosive dressage let us down i suppose


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
weezy was that photo of u in the yellow field in horse magazine? (this might b stupid because theres also a picture of horse magazine, just interested!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was on the cover of Horse mag in May/June, that is my ON the cover in the pic!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I would rather have a Bronze than come home with nothing- It is an Olympic medal, of course we should be happy! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But, being British and knowing how well we can perform, we would always be second guessing our performance but I am just very pleased for the team to be in Bronze.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
That was a whole lot of metal the Candanian horse had in - what bit was it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

it was an american gag with double reins, not sure if he had something else on there
mary king uses it on cavvie
(i might b wrong but i think thats what i saw)


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Love this horsey!


----------



## Flint12 (12 August 2008)

Aus and germany have been brilliant i think bronze is a really really good result for GB


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
That was a whole lot of metal the Candanian horse had in - what bit was it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it was an American Gag, cannot remember now but pretty sure that is what he uses with 2 reins.


----------



## niaismyname (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
So are we happy with bronze?  I think behind Aus and Germany it is a very fair result 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

They deserve Bronze, and Aus &amp; Germany deserve Silver &amp; Gold. Both countries have performed well, and when i saw the teams i knew that both of them would be serious competition for GBR. Despite how much i'd have loved us to get gold, i think that whoever wins it now will have deserved it


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
have just noticed the ticker on the bottom saying they are going to the swimming again at 2.40pm. I do think that's really cheeky and I will be sending a disgruntled email to the BBC. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Eh? Why is it cheeky? I'm sure there are just as many swimming fans waiting for that to come on as there were horsey fans wishing the badminton would hurry up and finish!?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





They can't possibly please everyone  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

They've already showed the Swimming while we were waiting for the SJ to come on.

Anyway, you might have to ignore me, I'm being highly strung after being angry at the BBC earlier.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
weezy was that photo of u in the yellow field in horse magazine? (this might b stupid because theres also a picture of horse magazine, just interested!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was on the cover of Horse mag in May/June, that is my ON the cover in the pic! 

[/ QUOTE ]

wow! lucky u! how did u manage that?! and not sure what ON is lol


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

This horse reminds me of the horse in Jilly Cooper's Riders, in the TV adaptation.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

i really understimated mckingleigh he is a star!


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

who's in now?


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

tucker is getting a bit over hopeful!!


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
That was a whole lot of metal the Candanian horse had in - what bit was it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

it was an american gag with double reins, not sure if he had something else on there
mary king uses it on cavvie
(i might b wrong but i think thats what i saw) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just seemed more than the american gag - which was why I wondered, my eyes may be playing tricks on me lol!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

I am sooo happy that we have got broze, I do think we could have done better in the dressage but it is still a fantastic result for us.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


wow! lucky u! how did u manage that?! and not sure what ON is lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Its on written in capital letters! Not an abbreviation!

(I think! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
This horse reminds me of the horse in Jilly Cooper's Riders, in the TV adaptation. 

[/ QUOTE ]

theres a TV VERSION?!?! i loved the book!!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm against racing so I HATE balding and think she has no place in SJ or eventing.....


[/ QUOTE ]

What an odd thing to say. Presumably you hate Tina Cook and Daisy Dick as well then by the same token.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Not sure if anyone answered me before but....what is the second round for?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Stand by me is just lovely, really handsome face.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

dont like the hup...that really annoys me, cant see the point


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

and  we were lucky magnus's couldnt trot up as otherwise i think we would only have been fourth behing sweden


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

They've got to show the medals being given when the team SJ finishes surely? Especially since we will have Bronze?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Not sure if anyone answered me before but....what is the second round for? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The individual placings.

The first jump was to decide the teams and then the top 25 individuals after the team event go into a second round to decide the individual placings!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

What bit is stand by me wearing?


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Has Stand By me got no browband on!?

Interesting as Im sure its the browband that irritates my horse!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

she had an odd bit in too neone catch what it was?


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

wow! lucky u! how did u manage that?! and not sure what ON is lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, was typing quickly, I mean that pic is the cover that I am on LOL!

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e131/louiselamb/7dd5ae36.jpg

I organised a photoshoot at my yard


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Myler combinations, with long shanks


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Not sure if anyone answered me before but....what is the second round for? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The individual placings.

The first jump was to decide the teams and then the top 25 individuals after the team event go into a second round to decide the individual placings! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Aha, thankies, thought it might have been something like that.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Has Stand By me got no browband on!?

Interesting as Im sure its the browband that irritates my horse! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, looks like a grackle.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

wow! he didnt have one on! i have never come across that be4!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Well done Sweden.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Go Joe!!!


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Woo, that was a fair leap at the end there!!!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

The NZ team like their grey horses!!


----------



## Pasha (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
This horse reminds me of the horse in Jilly Cooper's Riders, in the TV adaptation. 

[/ QUOTE ]

theres a TV VERSION?!?! i loved the book!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes it was on TV and you can get the series on Video (not sure if it comes on DVD) - try amazon! Acting is a bit dire but good notheless


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Aw - he had the 3rd fence down


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Oh dear....


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Cricket


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

And more down 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Oh dear. Time penalties too - poor Joe he hasn't had the best luck!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Oh good lord, bad round for Joe Mayer


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

OMG i can't belive i have to go into a stupid meeting..........i'm going to miss mary unless she's next


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Such a shame for Snip, he certainly racked those faults up quickly.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

unlucky for joe but at least horse is in a snaffle with no martingale. lovely horse


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Expensive is an understatement Mike!!!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Oohh, here's that Selle Francais


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Cricket score for Joe so far.


JULES- Yes but I should warn you, if you loved the book you may tear your hair out at the adaptation. Messes with the story.


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OMG i can't belive i have to go into a stupid meeting..........i'm going to miss mary unless she's next 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## mrussell (12 August 2008)

just done the math, Megan (Aus) needs to have 3 fences down and Mary needs to go clear for us to move into Silver.

(or 2 and 3 time faults)


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Is Mary after this chap?


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
dont like the hup...that really annoys me, cant see the point 

[/ QUOTE ]

Funny that you and the commentator should say that. Jumping with Be I don't even ride with a crop, but a voice aid can really make her snap up. Got the perfect example of it in a vid of us from last week, but sorry I can't take my eyes off the tv right now to go rummage through my photobucket 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I mean, if voice aids weren't helpful, then you'd be allowed them in dressage hey?!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

oh dear... is it a bit dodgy? might just have to watch it out of curiosity now! haha


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

No one for itlay first.

What must be Mary feeling right now.  hope her warm up has gone well


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OMG i can't belive i have to go into a stupid meeting..........i'm going to miss mary unless she's next 

[/ QUOTE ]

No Italy then Mary.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

i do NOT like this horses way of going...


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Mary is next.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

oh no!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

*Weezy feels sick"

Oooops, refusal for Italian.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
oh dear... is it a bit dodgy? might just have to watch it out of curiosity now! haha 

[/ QUOTE ]

Watch it, by all means, just don't raise your hopes for anything as good as the book! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Refusal there!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Huggy is right, it makes me throw things at the TV but you cannot stop watching LOL!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
dont like the hup...that really annoys me, cant see the point 

[/ QUOTE ]

Funny that you and the commentator should say that. Jumping with Be I don't even ride with a crop, but a voice aid can really make her snap up. Got the perfect example of it in a vid of us from last week, but sorry I can't take my eyes off the tv right now to go rummage through my photobucket 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I mean, if voice aids weren't helpful, then you'd be allowed them in dressage hey?!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

agreed, and they miust work dor some people but personally im not a fan! sorry 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 tbh my vocal aids are normally swearing when ive screwed it up!


----------



## niaismyname (12 August 2008)

ahh its stopped again, i might miss mary omgggg!!
this actually cant be happening
i hate this 20mins thing


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

OMG I Am sooooo nervous waiting for mary


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

28 faults for him.
Mary is next


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Jumping with Be I don't even ride with a crop, but a voice aid can really make her snap up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I used to ride a horse that would majorly throw a paddy if you used a stick, but growl at him and he would never stop!


----------



## Eira (12 August 2008)

Bad Luck Italy


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

I have a headache from tension!


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Think we are in for the bronze after that round!! come on Mary...


----------



## AutumnRose (12 August 2008)

If there is any karma for heer behaviour xc MJ will have 4 down and Mary will go clear.


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Go Mary !!!!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Very Very nervous now....come on Mary you can do it.


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

GO MARY!!!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Have everythign crossed for Mary


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Oh I feel queazy....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

God my head is going to explode with nerves!!!! 

Go Mary Go!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

****Quietly throws up in the corner!****


----------



## dieseldog (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
just done the math, Megan (Aus) needs to have 3 fences down and Mary needs to go clear for us to move into Silver.

(or 2 and 3 time faults) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope - even if Megan is eliminated and Mary goes clear we still can't beat them.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

She's clicking.....


----------



## LindaW (12 August 2008)

Can't watch...


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I am constantly "upping", clicking and talking my horses through every fence.

If it means I go clear I couldn't give a flying s**t what every one else thought!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

I just squealed over the planks


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

LMAO at Scotty


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

FCUK IT I cannot believe it


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

OH NO!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

*cries*


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

NO, two fences down!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

omg. 
no.


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Glad you also disagree with the hup thing...I do it with one I jump when I can feel he is in two minds and back peddling, if I used a crop he would just plant and say no thanks.


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

oh no that was so dissapointing.


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

B*llocks


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Jumping with Be I don't even ride with a crop, but a voice aid can really make her snap up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I used to ride a horse that would majorly throw a paddy if you used a stick, but growl at him and he would never stop! 

[/ QUOTE ]

agreed growling works!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

oh dear.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Pants!! Two down!


----------



## Flint12 (12 August 2008)

o poo


----------



## Eira (12 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

oops. we shall now have to rely on Tina


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Aw Mary, can you believe it!!!!! Well done on our Bronze tho!!!


----------



## Sooty (12 August 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

Oh Boll*cks..


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Oh bless her 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poor Mary!!!


----------



## RachelFerd (12 August 2008)

oh dear


----------



## somethingorother (12 August 2008)

Noooooooo poor mary!!!! she must have been rushing at the end 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 aw no


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Arrghhh on the last line as well...


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Need Megan to knock 3 down please.


----------



## Tempi (12 August 2008)

Pants 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Still team bronze tho...........


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

This isnt going to touch a pole


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

Yes, one down so far.


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

YES!!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Ohhhhhhh goodie!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
agreed growling works! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hup is the same thing, just a different word!


----------



## LauraBR (12 August 2008)

What a shame, Mary deserved a clear


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

call that a miss i think


----------



## niaismyname (12 August 2008)

goddd my heart was beating soo fast when she came into the last fences! i was like 'goo clearr gooo clear!!' shame she knocked them down,
but thats bronze for us, yeah? thats still really good


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

1 down for Megan


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I am constantly "upping", clicking and talking my horses through every fence.

If it means I go clear I couldn't give a flying s**t what every one else thought! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

yeah i mean i just have my opinion but overruling that, whatever works for you works for you, everyone is different 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i thuoght she awas going to fall off then!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

GER - GOLD

AUS - SILVER

GBR - BRONZE


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

This last guy doen't need to try for team


----------



## BuzzLightyear (12 August 2008)

How many did mary knock down?


----------



## PickledOnions (12 August 2008)

Well done, Team GB


----------



## Sags_Deer (12 August 2008)

Well done Team GB


----------



## Flint12 (12 August 2008)

Has mary got a chance of getting into the individual medals?


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

re: growling - growling is scary!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Disappointing round from Louise


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

But the sweetness of watch Hinrich now - I don't mind if he wins gold!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Oh its Hinrich next!!! Hope he goes really well - he and his horse are an awesome combination, esp when you consider he doesn't even do this full time!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS Team GB!


----------



## Sooty (12 August 2008)

Two. At the end.


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

funny how the brits didnt tink chris bartle was good enough for them to coach dressage....


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Marius is focused


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

DAMMIT!


----------



## wizoz (12 August 2008)

Bugger, bugger, bugger, bugger and that's being polite!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Oh no!! 1 down


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

i have never seen this one go clear actually


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Poop, Hinrich and Marius are such a lovely pair!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

get in!


----------



## Starbucks (12 August 2008)

When do we fine out who goes through to the individual jobby??

How many go through???


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

but thatwill do


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

Well done Team GB! The Irish didn't do as badly as I expected TBH!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Hurrah!!!! Just in the nick of time though - thats for sure!!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Oh I do hope Hinrich wins as it won't be one of ours


----------



## smallbutgreat (12 August 2008)

Well done Team GB ... and the HHO commentary team!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

25 go through i believe? did the penalties from this round count towards the individual? i think they do just wana make sure


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Right then, when do they award the medals? After the individual?

When is the individual? 

I am supposed to be applying for jobs and cleaning the whole house today!


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

well we havent improved on the last games thus far.....


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

funny how germany are surviving despite not having bettina!


----------



## lizzie_liz (12 August 2008)

Congrats to Britain, considering our not so good dressage scores we have to be pleased with how they all did to pull themselves up to Bronze. 
Australia and Germany did deserve their gold and silver. 

The individual SJ is going to be very tight and very nerve wracking


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

SJ Results


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

It will be a tight final - but go the dentist now that it's unlikely to be one of ours


----------



## Tharg (12 August 2008)

Just got in, has Ireland gone?


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
GER - GOLD

AUS - SILVER

GBR - BRONZE 

[/ QUOTE ]

And VERY well done to all 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Gosh the individual is going to be exciting


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Woooooo!! We got the Bronze!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hell yeah!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

She is disappointed but still smiling!!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (12 August 2008)

25 will go through but only 3 from each country.  Tina, Mary and WFP comfortably in.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

But Britains riding only got them bronze last year, it was only due to german rider error that we got silver!


----------



## digger2 (12 August 2008)

thanks for running commentary folks.  must try and get on with some work, well done GB


----------



## niaismyname (12 August 2008)

well done team GB 
	
	
		
		
	


	




&amp; to hinrich of course.


----------



## Eira (12 August 2008)

MK interview ... Oh she sounds so upset 
	
	
		
		
	


	









What times the individual on ?


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

i know this was queried earlier but i couldnt find the answer - what happnd to sam albert?


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

How nice of Mary to use her interview to congratulate her team mate


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

22.45 HK time, what's that here?


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Mary's interview - I really could cry


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

She sounds so deflated but yet so humble, happy go lucky. I can not think of a better ambassador for the sport.


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

Shame for Daisy Dick though, in 24th but 4th Brit.


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Aw poor wee Mary, Cavvy hasn't droped a pole in 2 years!!!! How gracious to be so chuffed for Tina with her own disappointment!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I presume they are giving the medals later?


----------



## Flint12 (12 August 2008)

I love Mary's attitude. . she is always smiling even when things go a bit wrong


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

Ah poor mary seems so disappointed. She said Cavvy has'nt had a fence down for 2 years before this!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

22.45 is 3.45 i think


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Tina Cook is still within a fence of winning - God it is SO SO close at the top!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

Thanks Tucker, an hours time.

I presume all the medals will be given out after the individual?


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

I know - isn't she lovely!


----------



## RachelFerd (12 August 2008)

if it's only 3 for each country that go in... sadly means that headley brittania won't be jumping in the indivudals for australia, nor frank ostholt for germany

such a shame as they are both fantastic to watch


----------



## LauraBR (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
She sounds so deflated but yet so humble, happy go lucky. I can not think of a better ambassador for the sport. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

Mary is a class act - even when all goes to pot she is lovely - is happy for Tina and glad of a Bronze


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Tina in 6th
Mary in 13th
Will in 14th

Fingers crossed for them all.
Mary was tugging on my heart strings saying Cavvie hasn't had a fence down in 2 years and he had 2 down today


----------



## Skhosu (12 August 2008)

oh poor mary, she is so gutted


----------



## missshell (12 August 2008)

right 1 hour to get housework done!!


----------



## dieseldog (12 August 2008)

Tina can still win gold 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Less than a fence between her and the leader


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

so disappointed for mary! how unbelievable that thats his first fence down for two years. quite pleased for the germans only because i really like chris bartle!

but brilliant medal for the team and now GO TINA!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

Oh Clare Balding talking about Bettina is so moving, bless her.


----------



## Flint12 (12 August 2008)

will the Individuals be show later. . .im not here in a hour 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Apalacia01 (12 August 2008)

Awww poo! I just managed to get online streaming - is there more now?


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

bit rude of clare balding wasnt it butting into another interview?!!


----------



## Sooty (12 August 2008)

'Tina we're live' - we all know what that means Clare!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

How does Tina not have a sweaty head!!


----------



## dieseldog (12 August 2008)

So Frank Ostholt  is in 8th - less than a fence behind the leader but can't compete in the individual as is the 4th German - that sucks.

OMG Lucinda can't ride either


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

the difference between WFP and DD!!! LOL


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

PMSL at how short Daisy looks standing next to William


----------



## LauraBR (12 August 2008)

OMG Daisy looks tiny next to WFP!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How does Tina not have a sweaty head!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

haha i thoguht that every time shes been interviewed after riding! not fair


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

LOL @ the height distance between Daisy and William


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

I really do think Marky is going to make me cry!


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

surely *everyone* loks short next to william as it is common knowledge he is the worlds tallest man!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Tina is buzzing bless her!


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww I am going to cry - look at our ladies and lad, good job guys


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
surely *everyone* loks short next to william as it is common knowledge he is the worlds tallest man! 

[/ QUOTE ]

IS HE?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I'm guessing individual will be on between 4 and 4.20 then?? Wonder if we will get to watch the whole thing this time?


----------



## sea_view (12 August 2008)

Oooo bigger, shorter, changed course ofr individuals


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
the difference between WFP and DD!!! LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

haha i thoguht that every time shes been interviewed after riding! not fair 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'd be a sweaty greasy blob afert riding in this country, nevermind HK!!


----------



## Scoopy (12 August 2008)

Good job team GB !


----------



## WeeBrown (12 August 2008)

They all look like they've been having such fun, despite the nerves, lovely to see.


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

What terrific comradery from our team!


----------



## dieseldog (12 August 2008)

Lucunda Fredericks will not be in the Individual Final


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

did they really have to keep that big fat man in the background of that shot?!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

OO fantastic they are shoing the individual round, wasn't sure if they were doing.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

sorry, what time is sj on again?


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
surely *everyone* loks short next to william as it is common knowledge he is the worlds tallest man! 

[/ QUOTE ]

IS HE?!?!?!?!?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No.


----------



## CastleMouse (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
surely *everyone* loks short next to william as it is common knowledge he is the worlds tallest man! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yep!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Lucunda Fredericks will not be in the Individual Final 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is such a shame


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
surely *everyone* loks short next to william as it is common knowledge he is the worlds tallest man! 

[/ QUOTE ]

IS HE?!?!?!?!?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

He's only 6ft4, thats short where I live!!


----------



## Puppy (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Lucunda Fredericks will not be in the Individual Final 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is such a shame 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Is that because she rode for the team xc and took the longer, safer route??


----------



## haybales (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
surely *everyone* loks short next to william as it is common knowledge he is the worlds tallest man! 

[/ QUOTE ]

IS HE?!?!?!?!?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

He's only 6ft4, thats short where I live!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 where do you live?! just to remind me never to go there!


----------



## sunflower (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
He's only 6ft4, thats short where I live!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

But still over a foot taller than me


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Is that because she rode for the team xc and took the longer, safer route?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is the only thing I put it down to as she really did clock the time up at the end and it knocked her down a fair few places.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Only 4 inches taller than me! Most of OHs friends are at least 6ft3, with some at 6ft6 and 6ft8!!


----------



## xspiralx (12 August 2008)

That is gutting, and seems to be such a stupid rule. It is absolutely terrible for those who are in with a chance and can't compete because their teammates are placed slightly higher


----------



## dieseldog (12 August 2008)

I think this 3 riders only rule needs to be looked at.  Daisy Dick would have qualified as well.  The people that came 8th, 10th and 24th won't be going thru - does it pass down the line?


----------



## Lizzie2106 (12 August 2008)

When is the medal ceremony?
I'm waiting for it but they're only showing the stadium at the moment


----------



## wishfulthinking (12 August 2008)

Feel so sorry for Frank and Lucinda who were really in with a chance. 

Amazingly though it means one of the Irish made the top 25! Go Austin!


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 August 2008)

Why did they bring the 3 rider rule in?


----------



## TarrSteps (12 August 2008)

It does pass down the line.

To give "lesser nations" a chance to get in to the final.  Personally, even with my bent for fair play, I don't thinks it's a good rule.  If you earn your place you should get to go.


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Time for a cuppa, perhaps a G&amp;T would be more beneficial given my heart rate when ours were jumping!! 

I really do not agree with the 3 rider rule, everyone got a chance to qualify so those who did should be able to keep their place. There are many other sports dominated by a few nations and we do not impose such rules there do we??


----------



## Weezy (12 August 2008)

I think the 3 rider rule is stupid too - let's look at it this way...

there are only 3 medals, so it doesn't actually assist anyone does it!!!!!!!!  The top 3 can still be taken by the same nation!


----------



## wishfulthinking (12 August 2008)

I don't agree with the rule either. Think it's very unfair.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I'd totally agree with you all that the 3 rider rule is just ridiculous, it should be scrapped. Poor Lucinda and Brit!!!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

I think everyone should earn their place but hey I suppose it's like everything in life....work, benefits, houses etc....if you are in a minority you get a better deal!


----------



## cyberhorse (12 August 2008)

Don't get me started on this...it is like some school sports days in recent years which the  "PC" brigade have got at. When we were kids you won or lost - gave you a bit of incentive to put in some effort. I do believe that competition breeds success and you have to start out in life with this ethic, our sports should be an example of hardwork and commitment not artificially created equality.

Anyhow will draw a line myself here...back on topic now!!


----------



## Daffodil (12 August 2008)

Big fat man in bright blue jacket looking sour has been in practically every shot during dressage and SJ.  I'd quite like him to go away - he occupies too much space!!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

He's the Olympic official guy, gives every rider a bottle of water when they get off. I know he's big but it's nice that they do that, just think there should be another man there with a bucket for the horses!


----------



## teapot (12 August 2008)

Come on Tina - do us West Sussex lot proud


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

phew sorry for my absence, i have been doing entries! tweseldown unaff PN and pontispool PN and PNP 
	
	
		
		
	


	




missed munstead thoguh 
	
	
		
		
	


	




when is sj back on?!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

I think they said an hour - an hour and a half break for the riders so I am presuming that the individual jumping will start between 4 and 4.20ish - though whether we actually get to see that live is anyone's guess lol


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

I have just finished my lunch, feeling a bit porky now, but I am raring to go for the individuals.

I have changed my signature to show support for KC!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (12 August 2008)

MHB you are a marvel lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Loving the siggy!!!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

love the new sig ! every time i saw ur other one i thought it was u riding i got confused every time, no joke 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i want sj now! 
i am so hungry


----------



## kirstyhen (12 August 2008)

Cracking sig! SJ just about to start!


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

what its underway?! why arent they showing it?!


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

is it going to be live on bbc now or shall i load up eurovision?


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

SHOW ME SJ!


----------



## Rachel_M (12 August 2008)

QR Thanks guys re: sig.

Give me five minutes and I am off again!LOL.


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

oh that was wobbly peak


----------



## carys220 (12 August 2008)

anyone know how the first 3 went?


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

haha love those specktackles


----------



## jules89 (12 August 2008)

im on t'other thread now


----------

